# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Юмор >  23 способа всех достать!!!

## Justin

1. Припаркуйте машину на оживленной автостраде, выставьте в окно фен для волос навстречу движению машин. Вы увидите, как они замедляют скорость. 

2. Позвоните куда-нибудь, где вас очень хорошо знают, и спросите самого себя, не изменяя при этом голоса. 

3. Если кто-то вас просит что-то сделать, спросите: «Вам с кетчупом?» 

4. Уговорите ваших коллег по работе попрыгать вместе с вами на стульях вокруг переговорного стола. 

5. Изображайте бешеный страх перед стиплерами. 

6. На работе насыпьте кофе без кофеина в соответствующую банку, в течение трех недель периодически пополняйте запасы. Затем, когда все сотрудники отвыкнут от кофеина, замените этот кофе на обычный. 

7. Отправляя почтовый денежный перевод, в графе для сообщений напишите:"За сексуальные услуги”. 

8. На каждую фразу вашего собеседника отвечайте: «Это только тебе так кажется!». 

9. В конце каждой вашей фразы произносите: «Согласно пророчеству». 

10. Принесите на работу колонки и подключите их к компьютеру. Запустите 
какую-нибудь порнографическую игрушку с соответствующими звуками, а в ответ на замечания коллег внушительным тоном попросите их не отвлекать вас от работы. 

11. Когда пишете, не употр****йте заглавных букв и знаков препинания. 

12. По возможности бегите вприпрыжку, вместо того чтобы просто идти.

13. Спрашивайте у людей, какого они пола, а когда получите ответ, начинайте 
истерически смеяться. 

14. Позвоните в службу доставки обедов и скажите, что у вас нужно забрать 
грязную посуду. 

15. Подпевайте певцам в опере. 

16. Пойдите на вечер поэзии и так ненавязчиво поинтересуйтесь, почему в стихах нет рифмы. 

17. Скажите своему начальнику: «Голоса у меня в голове мне не мешают. Но вот голоса у ТЕБЯ в голове меня очень сильно раздражают!» 

18. Отправляйте по сети сообщения коллегам с подробным описанием того, что вы делаете. Например: «Если что, я в сортире, в третьей кабинке». 

19. Обнесите свое рабочее место сеткой от комаров и весь день крутите кассету с музыкой джунглей. 

20. Дней за 5 до выполнения п.19 скажите коллеге, пригласившего вас на 
вечеринку, что уровень этого общества вас не устраивает. 

21. Взяв деньги из банкомата, кричите: «Ура! Я опять выиграл!! Уже третий раз 
за неделю!» 

22. Покидая зоопарк, бегите и кричите: «Спасайтесь, тигры убежали!» 

23. Вычислите магазин, в котором покупает одежду ваш начальник, купите себе точно такую же и каждый день надевайте на работу то, в чем был ваш начальник накануне. Это особенно эффективно, если ваш начальник - противоположного с вами пола.

----------


## Justin

Надо будет опробовать))

----------


## PatR!oT

а я знаю 24 способ ))))

----------


## Justin

делись

----------


## PatR!oT

не скажу )))

----------

